# If You Were The Recruiter



## wson (27 Feb 2011)

If you guys were recruiters for the CF what would your "sales pitch'' be to try and recruit members into your trade.


----------



## mwc (27 Feb 2011)

"We'll call you"


----------



## Franko (27 Feb 2011)

"What trade are _*YOU *_interested in?"

I certainly don't want someone coming into the Corp who does not want to be there.

Regards


----------



## 4Feathers (27 Feb 2011)

No sales pitch required, just manage your expectations and keep you informed of the progress.


----------



## chrisf (27 Feb 2011)

I hate my job.

My recruiter lied to me.

I just wanted to make sure I was truthful with everyone else.


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Feb 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I hate my job.
> 
> My recruiter lied to me.
> 
> I just wanted to make sure I was truthful with everyone else.



You're a reservist, VR is only a memo away.


----------



## chrisf (27 Feb 2011)

That is true. However, I rather enjoy doing the army thing, no interest in VR.

Also, no job, no bills paid.

Doesn't mean I'm not spitey. They told me spend a couple of years as a sig op, and then you can be an LCIS tech. 

Which may have been true at one point.

However, I was told this *after* they'd removed the LCIS trade from the res units.

Thus, I shall never lie.

Also, chicks dig guys in uniforms, so if you join, wear your dog tags on the outside, everywhere.

The rad trucks really ARE made of candy.


----------



## BrandonM (27 Feb 2011)

With the mentality that I have now; I'd be honest with them and inform them about the Forces as much as I could... 
Don't really see a sales pitch, since I know of tons of people that would love to join the Forces and it doesn't look like the Forces are in real need of troops at the moment. At least, that's what the recruiter told me :-\


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Feb 2011)

"Do you like camping?"

For any Technical trade:

"You know Call of Duty? *insert trade* is just like that, except you also learn how to fix *insert equipment*"  

For the most part, someone who's in an RC is already interested, you have to find out what they're looking for, or give them appropriate options. The BS of a "sales pitch" can just be fluff, and people will resent if that becomes they're experience.

A recruiter should be honest with all the pros, and all the cons. My personal opinion, anyway.


----------



## chrisf (27 Feb 2011)

"Is that like the infantry"

"It's exactly like the infantry, only with a [insert trade related object here]"


----------



## BrandonM (27 Feb 2011)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> "Do you like camping?"
> 
> For any Technical trade:
> 
> ...



100% agreed. So far, my recruiter hasn't told me any cons about the Forces, which kind of makes me really wonder if I should trust him in the first place...


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Feb 2011)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> "You know Call of Duty? *insert trade* is just like that, except you also learn how to fix *insert equipment*"



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5tRNs2X5Q4  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (27 Feb 2011)

BrandonM said:
			
		

> 100% agreed. So far, my recruiter hasn't told me any cons about the Forces, which kind of makes me really wonder if I should trust him in the first place...



Lets put that into perspective a little. What is a "con" to you may not be for someone else. While most advantages of being in the CF tend to be straight forward and tangible, IMHO, the "cons" are very subjective.

Before yo go and accuse someone of being untrustworthy, have you bothered to ask him if there were any downsides ?

I'm guessing you did not.

Do you remember in another thread where i suggested you be currious about something better than what drinks are available at BMQ ?

This would be one of them.....


----------



## BrandonM (27 Feb 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Lets put that into perspective a little. What is a "con" to you may not be for someone else. While most advantages of being in the CF tend to be straight forward and tangible, IMHO, the "cons" are very subjective.
> 
> Before yo go and accuse someone of being untrustworthy, have you bothered to ask him if there were any downsides ?
> 
> ...



I suppose I lacked detail in my post so let me get on with it;

At this moment, I'm kind of confused as to what to go for, I've really got my heart set on Infantryman, but I also have something kind of urging me towards Combat Engineer. 
I was talking to him about the Forces and his experiences while he served (he was a combat engineer). He was always saying "You get to do _x_". He was always pointed out the benefits but never the draw backs. Perhaps to him he saw none, but him being an Combat Engie, once I mentioned I have even a slight interest in it, he jumped on that and tried swaying me towards a Combat Engie by saying what's better than the Infantry. I just felt like he wasn't telling me any small cons (which let's face it, there aren't many) in choosing CEngie over Infantry... You know what I mean? It's not that I don't trust him, because let me put it this way; He's a great guy. He's been VERY patient with me. I've been dealing with a bunch of paperwork with my recruiting application (with doctors, psych's, etc) and I don't think he's well aware of that and despite the fact that I held him up for 3 days when he presented me with my "Denied" letter because of a past incident with the law, he still just shrugged it off and said "You know what? Fuck it, shit happens and I know you're trying". It's just at one point I kind of wonder "Is he making this sound too good to be true?". In fact, before I enlisted I did a few years of searching the Internet for info about the Forces and I've not found many cons about enlisting, but the fact is that he never mentions the smalls things that one trade benefits over the other and instantly urges me to become a CEngie...

PS: Sorry if it's jumbled up... Had a long weekend and I'm real tired.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Feb 2011)

BrandonM said:
			
		

> before I enlisted



You have not "enlisted" yet.

I was a combat engineer for 11 years so if you want another opinion on the trade (as dated as it is), i am willing to help.

Pros and cons is something you have to determine yourself based on the information you have about both trades because its so subjective. No one can make that dermination other than you, not even the recruiter. You know what you like and dont like. All anyone can do is present you with facts and our own experiences.


----------



## BrandonM (28 Feb 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You have not "enlisted" yet.
> 
> I was a combat engineer for 11 years so if you want another opinion on the trade (as dated as it is), i am willing to help.
> 
> Pros and cons is something you have to determine yourself based on the information you have about both trades because its so subjective. No one can make that dermination other than you, not even the recruiter. You know what you like and dont like. All anyone can do is present you with facts and our own experiences.



Thanks for catching that error. I often say that, even when I haven't yet enlisted... I'm in the process of enlisting  
If you could give me an idea of the trade, that'd be nice... See, I want to go into a trade that has fighting involved, as I'm great at that kind of stuff... I'm 17 years old, fairly fit. I grew up in a small town that was based around hunting, so I got lots of practice with hunting rifles and needless to say, I'm spot on when it comes to accuracy. But then I also want to go into a trade that maybe deals with a bit more... Engineering is the only thing I could see myself doing. Building and such was always fun for me when I was little (building treehouses) but I completely sucked and I've got to say, I still do... Not to mention I'm just overall not too well informed about Combat Engineers. 
I'd just like a little bit of insight as to what a day in the life of a Combat Engineer would be like, perhaps. Not any of that Forces.ca video crap.. I'd like to hear it first hand from someone who is/was an actual Combat Engineer...


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Feb 2011)

No, you want a trade that is physically active. Unless you've been in combat you cannot say that you'd be "great" at it. Sometimes its the guy you don't expect who's dragging you through fire-swept fields to safety, not the 240lb weightlifter.


----------



## HavokFour (28 Feb 2011)

"Chicks dig CADPAT."








Note: I'm not a member yet, but this is what a good friend of mine tells me all the time.  ;D


----------



## Towards_the_gap (28 Feb 2011)

BrandonM said:
			
		

> I suppose I lacked detail in my post so let me get on with it;
> 
> At this moment, I'm kind of confused as to what to go for, I've really got my heart set on Infantryman, but I also have something kind of urging me towards Combat Engineer.
> I was talking to him about the Forces and his experiences while he served (he was a combat engineer). He was always saying "You get to do _x_". He was always pointed out the benefits but never the draw backs. Perhaps to him he saw none, but him being an Combat Engie, once I mentioned I have even a slight interest in it, he jumped on that and tried swaying me towards a Combat Engie by saying what's better than the Infantry. I just felt like he wasn't telling me any small cons (which let's face it, there aren't many) in choosing CEngie over Infantry... You know what I mean? It's not that I don't trust him, because let me put it this way; He's a great guy. He's been VERY patient with me. I've been dealing with a bunch of paperwork with my recruiting application (with doctors, psych's, etc) and I don't think he's well aware of that and despite the fact that I held him up for 3 days when he presented me with my "Denied" letter because of a past incident with the law, he still just shrugged it off and said "You know what? frig it, crap happens and I know you're trying". It's just at one point I kind of wonder "Is he making this sound too good to be true?". In fact, before I enlisted I did a few years of searching the Internet for info about the Forces and I've not found many cons about enlisting, but the fact is that he never mentions the smalls things that one trade benefits over the other and instantly urges me to become a CEngie...
> ...




Please....there is no such thing as an ''Engie'' or ''Combat Engie''. If you can't be bothered to write it out full, just say 'sapper'.


----------



## Loachman (28 Feb 2011)

And you are "enrolling", not "enlisting".


----------

